# Corn Syrup?



## Buzz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Not sure we have Corn Syrup on the shelves here in the UK.

Maybe UK members can help out here.

Is it basically the Glucose we need when we are after the silver?

Would pure glucose be ok to get the desired effect?

Kind Regards
Buzz


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 1, 2007)

Buzz,

Welcome to the forum.

If you can't get corn syrup you can still convert silver chloride back to silver metal easily using very dilute sulfuric acid and a piece of scrap iron. 

Cover the silver chloride with three times it's volume of water and add in 10% of the volume of the water of sulfuric acid. Stir the hot mixture with a piece of scrap iron until all the white/purple silver chloride converts to dark gray silver metal. Let the solution cool over night with the iron stirrer in the solution. If the silver chloride has not fully converted then add a touch more sulfuric and repeat.

Steve


----------



## Buzz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply Steve.

I'll try to source some sulphuric tomorrow and give it a go.

The reason i asked if the pure glucose would do the trick is that i can get my hands on some at a very good price locally.

Cheers
Buzz


----------

